# Doublewert verändern



## Verena (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

das Ergebnis eines kleinen Programmes wird in der Variablen ergebnis vom Typ double gespeichert.

Ausgegeben werden soll der Variableninhalt im Textfeld tfergebnis, was mit tfergebnis.setText(String.valueOf(ergebnis)); erreicht wird.

Mein Ziel ist nun das Ergebnis als Ganzzahl darzustellen indem 
a. der Kommateil abgeschnitten wird oder
b. der Kommateil kaufmännisch gerundet wird.

Wie lautet die Zeile für ergebnisk = ergebnis (gekürzt)
Wie lautet die Zeile für ergebnisg = ergebnis (gerundet)?

Gruß
Verena


----------



## timbeau (7. Mrz 2012)

Die Suche ergibt oh Wunder:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/119030-runden-doubles-n-nachkommastellen.html


----------



## tagedieb (7. Mrz 2012)

So etwa??



```
double doubleValue = 123.456789d;

int ganzZahl = (int) doubleValue;
long rounded = Math.round(doubleValue);
```


----------



## Verena (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

hier mein bisher erfolgloser Versuch:

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
double eingabe;
int gerundet, gekuerzt;
eingabe = Double.parseDouble(tfeingabe.getText());

gerundet = Math.round(eingabe*100.0)/100.0;
gekuerzt = int(eingabe);

tfgekuerzt.setText(String.valueOf(gekuerzt));
tfgerundet.setText(String.valueOf(eingabe));

Die beiden Zeilen zeigen einen Fehler. Muss man ins Programm ein Teil einbinden oder habe ich sonst einen Fehler gemacht?

Gruß
Verena


----------



## pro2 (7. Mrz 2012)

Casten tut man so 
	
	
	
	





```
(int) 3d
```
 z.B., also den Cast in Klammern setzen


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Mrz 2012)

Verena hat gesagt.:


> Die beiden Zeilen zeigen einen Fehler. Muss man ins Programm ein Teil einbinden oder habe ich sonst einen Fehler gemacht?



Die Lösung steht doch schon oben drüber?


----------



## timbeau (7. Mrz 2012)

Eine ordentliche IDE würde dir diesen Fehler auch anzeigen. Programmieren mit Notepad ist ja fürn Anfang nicht schlecht. Aber für alles was größer als "Hallo Welt" ist sollte man den Umstieg vollziehen.


----------

